# aus Javacode Webanwendung ansprechen



## loogi (13. Apr 2007)

hallo,

ich habe eine Webanwendung mit JSF. Nun möchte ich aus einer einfachen
Anwendung heraus, also eine Applikation mit main Methode, einen String
in der Weboberfläche ausgeben. Es wird also kein Button auf der
Oberfläche betgätigt, sondern eine Seite sollte immer bereit sein eine
Nachtricht zu empfangen.
Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## AlArenal (13. Apr 2007)

Kannst du das vielleicht was verständlicher erklären?


----------



## loogi (13. Apr 2007)

hi,

..verständlicher?.. ok..

benütze eclipse wtp und Tomcat 5.5

habe eine JSF Seite start.jsf :

 darin befindet sich ein 
	
	
	
	





```
<h:outputLabel value="#{Bean.irgendeinString}" />
```

nun habe ich die Seite aufgerufen..start.jsf  ok..

dann habe ich eine einfache Java Klasse, mit main Methode. Dies ist diese obige Bean. 


```
class Bean{
private String irgendeinString;
..getter und setter..

public static void main(String[] args) {

		Bean b= new Bean();
		b.setIrgendeinString("hallo zeig mich an");		
}
```

nun ist also der aktuelle Wert von irgendeinString  ="hallo zeig mich an" .. würde ich nun die Seite danach aufrufen, oder per Button, so würde im Label dieser Wert stehen. So ich will aber sobald ich die Main Methode aufrufe, das der aktuelle Wert auf der 'start.jsf' Seite erscheint, ohne das ich einen Button oder sonstiges klicken oder navigieren muss.  Also aus dem Code heraus eben..

ist das verständlicher?   ???:L


----------

